# 2016 Nissan Titan XD Wins AutoGuide.com Truck of the Year Award



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

> *The AutoGuide.com 2016 Truck of the Year Award recipient is the tough Nissan Titan XD.*
> 
> The all-new pickup impressed the _AutoGuide.com_ editors with its robust towing capabilities, clever features and strong diesel engine.
> 
> ...







Read more about the 2016 Nissan Titan XD Wins AutoGuide.com Truck of the Year Award at AutoGuide.com.


----------

